# Any other stock analyst besides ASR?



## korrupt_1 (16 November 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm an SPI trader... been one for about 3 months. I soley trade the Aussie 200 on IG and nothing else.

Anyway, I signed up with the Australian Stock Report (CFD reports) unwillingly after much pressure from their salesman . At the time, I thought following their trade suggestion would help me make better decisions and maximise my returns...

So far I have been really unhappy with their commentry. Their reconmendations have been pathetic. Most of the time they say "the market could go up,  but i could also come down"... (thats me generalising)

Other times, they just give wrong advice - well they are humans - and i dont expect 100% perfection.. but their strike record on getting it wrong is far higher than getting it right!

I've lost plenty of money going by their suggestion. I've had enough.

I'm looking for other SPI reports that give similar trading guidelines... anyone make any suggestions?

PS in 3 months i've managed to get 300% return on capital... but not through trading ASR's ideas... it's been my TA and FA research.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 November 2007)

*Re: any other stock analist besides ASR?*



korrupt_1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm an SPI trader... been one for about 3 months. I soley trade the Aussie 200 on IG and nothing else.
> 
> ...




It would appear that the best "analist" for you would be yourself, if you are sufficiently fit and malleable to withstand the rigours of that calling.

gg


----------



## Trembling Hand (17 November 2007)

*Re: any other stock analist besides ASR?*



korrupt_1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm an SPI trader... been one for about 3 months. I soley trade the Aussie 200 on IG and nothing else.
> 
> ...




Give them away. You are better trying to trade patterns that you can see and understand fully by yourself. I have been trading the SPI for some time and still don't like hearing what other people are thinking it will do. It just messes up my own thinking. Have a look at The SPI thread hear or the AMT Model by Frank D for some ideas but I reckon people are always better nutting it out themselves.


----------

